# mehrere class.dateien



## anti43 (28. Nov 2006)

hallo!!

hab ein applet mit 3 class dateien, die ich nun mit jarsigner gesigndtem bla.jar aufrufen muss. wie binde ich den nun mehrere class-dateien in den applet -tag ein? 
oich habs mit

<applet code="camAll.class" code="camIO.class" code="tcpip.class" archive="WebCamIOPanel.jar" width="600" height="500">

versucht, aber das geht leider nicht :-(
wenn ich nur die haupt-class-datei angebe gibts classnotdeffounderror


----------



## Xandro (28. Nov 2006)

Moin,

wenn Du bereits ein JAR-Archiv mit den entsprechenden Klassen hast,
dann brauchst Du im <code>-Tag nur die Applet-Klasse angeben.

<applet code="AppletKlasse.class" archive="Archiv.jar" width="600" height="500">


----------



## anti43 (28. Nov 2006)

ja, aber dann gibts classnotdeffounderror... :-( vorher (ohne jar-datei) gings aber!


----------



## Xandro (28. Nov 2006)

Dann scheint es so, als würde Deine Applet-Klasse nicht im JAR-Verzeichnis liegen,
sondern in einem untergeordneten Verzeichnis.

Wie sieht denn die Ordner-Hierarchie innerhalb des JARs aus?


----------



## anti43 (29. Nov 2006)

alles in einem verzeichnis 3 class dateien, eine jar und eine html datei.. :-(


----------



## L-ectron-X (29. Nov 2006)

Für den Interpreter existiert diese Klasse nicht, er kann sie nicht finden.
Öffne die jar-Datei mit einem Packprogramm. Beschreibe nun mal den Inhalt.
Ansonsten kann auch ein Fehler in der Groß-/Kleinschreibung vorliegen.
Aber ehe wir hier herumraten, guckst du zu allererst mal in die Java-Console und postest mal die genauen Fehlermeldungen.


----------



## anti43 (29. Nov 2006)

*ein licht aufgeh*
also die jardatei liegt zwar im gleichen verzeichnis, wurde aber nicht dort erzeugt *ichdämel* danke für eure hilfe!


----------



## anti43 (1. Dez 2006)

ich bins schonwieder... :-(

also es geht immernoch nicht.. ich kann das applet in netbeans starten, ich kann es in eclipse starten, aber wenns auf dem webserver liegt ist es vorbei. in der java konsole kommt:

java.lang.NoClassDefFoundError: org/jdesktop/layout/GroupLayout$Group

in der jar datei sind nu alle class-dateien nd ein ordner meta-inf.
ich verzweifel noch. hab rumgegoogelt, und dieses org.desktop is was von swing (ich hab die oberfläche mit dem netbeans guibuilder erstellt), ich hab sicherheitshalber swing-layout-1.0.1.jar nochmal mit eingebunden in den source ordner. aber wie gesagt auch in eclpise lässt sich das ganze starten!


----------



## Leroy42 (14. Dez 2006)

Könnte es sein, daß das org.jdesktop.layout.* nicht mit in
dein JAR eingepackt ist? Schließlich ist es kein Standard-Package.


----------



## anti43 (14. Dez 2006)

ja! aber wie bekomm ich es dar rein??


----------



## L-ectron-X (14. Dez 2006)

```
<applet code="MeinApplet.class" archive="MeinJar.jar, swing-layout-1.0.1.jar" width="600" height="500">
</applet>
```
Ich hätte lieber auf das Layout verzichtet und statt dessen GridBagLayout verwendet, wenn es nötig ist.
Einerseits sparst du so ca. 140kB bei identischem Ergebnis, andererseits hast du nicht solche Probleme beim Einbinden.
Es kann sein, dass es immer noch nicht geht, weil das Jar-File von NetBeans in einem Verzeichnis ausgegeben wird. Dann muss der Applet-Tag angepasst werden.


----------

